# Unknown snow blower age - new to forum



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello - just joined so hope can get some help. don't know year of my snowblower (son gave it to me in summer, but just now working on it). m/n 38050 s/n 8006021 with tec eng m/n h70-130176d s/n 72790. decals are most missing so control handles are a guessing game. trying to find out info on starting procedure (control positions) so can see if engine will fire (son not around to ask how it ran two years ago). put fresh gas in empty tank, put on new gas shutoff valve, cleaned sparkplug. thanks for any help.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it would help if we had pictures of this machine, you speak of. ALOHA from the unfrozen TUNDRA.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello tex, welcome to *SBF!!* would that be a toro 724 snowblower? you can download manuals from toro's website for free if it is. 524 ( 38040 ), 724 ( 38050 ), and 824 ( 38080 ) share lost of parts if you are searching for some that are missing


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello tex, welcome to *SBF!!* would that be a toro 724 snowblower? you can download manuals from toro's website for free if it is. 524 ( 38040 ), 724 ( 38050 ), and 824 ( 38080 ) share lost of parts if you are searching for some that are missing


 I see you brought your A GAME here today. BROTHER DETROIT.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Howdy Tex! Welcome from the Keystonenstate.
Let's see some pics. That'd be a big help.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I see you brought your A GAME here today. BROTHER DETROIT.


the model number just rang a bell


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the model number just rang a bell


YEAHHHHHHHHHHH right sure.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YEAHHHHHHHHHHH right sure.


CC has the 824 / 38080 and I've been following his thread


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry fellows - unable to take pics and post right now. thanks for link to manual, will check out and see if it gives me answer. will let ya'll know if any successs getting it started.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Tex said:


> Sorry fellows - unable to take pics and post right now. thanks for link to manual, will check out and see if it gives me answer. will let ya'll know if any successs getting it started.


you can add 724 in your sig with 38050 now that we know what it is


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Tex said:


> Hello - just joined so hope can get some help. don't know year of my snowblower (son gave it to me in summer, but just now working on it). m/n 38050 s/n 8006021 with tec eng m/n h70-130176d s/n 72790. decals are most missing so control handles are a guessing game. trying to find out info on starting procedure (control positions) so can see if engine will fire (son not around to ask how it ran two years ago). put fresh gas in empty tank, put on new gas shutoff valve, cleaned sparkplug. thanks for any help.


 Welcome Tex!!!! 

You've got a 1978 Toro 724 according to the Toro website. The Tecumseh may be a '77??

Starting procedure is pretty straightforward for Tecumseh engines. 


turn keyswitch on (if there is one and it's connected) 
Turn throttle control to full (look at carb; throttle butterfly should be fully open) 
Open fuel shutoff (you should add a fuel filter if you haven't done so already) 
make sure plug wire is connected and check that the auger & traction are not engaged 
slowly push primer 3-5 times 
give the pull cord a good tug! If it doesn't start, then we'll have to do some troubleshooting (check spark, fuel, carb condition, etc.)
 Fingers Crossed!!!!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum Tex. For some reason, the operator manual is NOT available for download from the Toro web site??? 
Your Toro is a 1978 724 model and the engine was built in 1977 as classiccat has already said. Here are links to the Toro two stage service manual (compliments of Shryp) and the Tecumseh engine service manual to help with repairs or service.

Snow Blower-
http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf

Tecumseh Engine-
http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Toro Parts-
http://www.toro.com/en-us/parts/Pages/PartsDetails.aspx?mybeid=2820&serialNumber=8000001&modelNumber=38050&searchTerm=9lzIRv+p5zeHPtC3PwIHFPDI++cB6QMV8i0TXnr2S7MnxMltEL2Hppc9bh/F8/ax


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and dang gone, you guys even amaze me, and I hang out here!


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome from the Garden State


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

basic operations of the 524, 724, and 824 are the same so one of the other owners manuals can be of some help, I would get the manual for the 824 ( 38080) but there might be some differences between the 7hp and 8 hp motors other than one hp


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks for parts link and I have added 724 to signature as suggested by another member. I will attempt to see if I can figure out the lever operations, so that I have them in the correct position for starting, and I will try to trace wiring for starting circuit. I cleaned spark plug, placed on top of engine (with spark plug wire connected, and did not see any spark at plug when pulling starter rope. I am thinking a bad spark plug or igniton circuit is grounded cause I may not have handles in correct position (safety switches grounding out spark, correct?)


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

My (new to me) 1977 vintage Toro 826 is pretty simple: after pouring in a tank full of premium no-ethanol gas, put the throttle lever in "start", open the fuel valve, set choke to full and pull on the starter cable. Once it starts, set choke to open and throttle lever to "run".

*Also, before attempting to start the engine, make sure the auger engage lever is set to OFF (disengage), or it will indeed ground the system and refuse to start.*




*P.S.* What are you doing messing around with a snowblower in Texas anyway for? I can see your location says Pennsylvania, but I thought it was against State law to be named "Tex" outside of Texas... or at least it should be! (kidding)


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

Home is texas city, tx but been working and living in northwest pa last 20 yrs. reason looking for manual info is so that I can see if handles are in correct position since parts of decals missing. all wires still look connected to microswitches under panel by handles.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

ok... The throttle lever on mine has a red round plastic ball on it. It sticks out from the control panel on the left hand side. The positions are as follows: stop is towards the operator; start is in the middle; run is pushed away from the operator, towards the chute. So, to start, put it in the middle.

The auger control lever an L shaped lever in the back of the control panel and is actually mounted underneath it (more or less in the center). Up is auger engage, down is disengage. It needs to be down if you're attempting to start the engine. A good way to tell is to check the auger drivebelt: it needs to be slack in disengage mode.



In any case, those are the settings for my Toro 826. It always fires on the first pull. Good luck!


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Took this pic today, if it helps...


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

(...)












I guess he figured it out and won't be coming back, lol...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the dash and control location on our 826 machines is different than the ones on a 524, 724, 824. he still needs to disengage the auger and put the trans in neutral before starting though. if he looked in the owners manual for a 524 or 824 it would give him the correct operation of his 724. I don't know how much oil the 7hp motor holds so that may be about the only info that's wrong in either of the other manuals


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

tex back now - was working too much so couldn't write - nice tumbleweed pic - thanks. my levers and panel does not look like picture 726mm posted. I put in a new spark plug, have throttle in mid-position, have traction lever in neutral, and auger lever is against the microswith arm. put fuel shut off valve in flow position, and choke to half (has off, half and full marks, not open or close marks). pulled numerous times (until arm tired) but did not cough or start. removed spark plug and it was not wet with gas. smelled gas fumes and felt wetness at bottom of carb. wanted to ask how to get to carb to see if it is gummed up or overflowing. not sure if choke knob just pulls off of stem, and then remove side screw on cover (over carb) and bolt at top of engine, to get to carb. any pointers on how to post a picture taken with my cell phone?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

remove the heater box to access the carb. did you see if toro has a manual for the 38080


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I use the photobucket app. Snap pics and upload right to photobucket...then u can share pics with your SBF buds!

For example....wife says you are on your own for dinner tonight


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

checked but found that no manual is available for this year and model from toro. as to taking picture, and posting it to forum, I have no idea what you are saying as I have never heard of "photobucket app". assuming it is for a cell phone. my phone is an android based casio command phone. as to removing the heater box, if I am thinking the same part as you, I need to know if the choke lever knob just pulls off. the slot in the box cover is too small for the knob to pass through.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

toro has a manual for a 38080 other then it being for an 824 it will work for you


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Free and anonymous image hosting site:

Postimage.org - free image hosting / image upload

(no registration or login required)


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

As for the Toro not firing, I was reading on adjusting the carb just the other day in my 1970's Toro's manual. Perhaps a readjustment is all that's needed on yours... or a complete disassembly and clean-up, as you mentioned.

I too couldn't find a manual for the exact year/model I have, so I searched different years under my model # until I found the closest thing. I think I downloaded the manual for the 1980 model year. All controls appear the same as mine though.

Good luck!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I just got off toro's website and they have owners manuals for other years of the 38050 you can download for free


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks for the leads on the operation manual ya'll. also, thanks for the link on the photo bucket - I will try it. I just finished reading through the thread of twelve pages of comments, and pictures, about the 824 by classiccat. my controls look like they are in the same positions as on his 824 (so at least I now have a better idea of operation). my box where the primer and choke knob is located, and the muffler location, is different (my knob and primer is located on the top horizontal plane). at a quick glance the rest of the machine looks similar (including the tires).


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

found, and downloaded 824 manual (manual in french available for 724, but not english), so, again thanks for help - will do some reading and then try to come back with update and questions.


----------



## Tex (Jan 18, 2015)

thanks ya'll - i got the 724 to start and run a little, then dies. starting a new thread "724 38050 1978 running problem" to ask some questions for help. Tex. 1/25/15 1509hrs EDT.


----------

